# Need info on besseae"Jersey Belle"



## phrag guy (Oct 9, 2013)

In 1999 purchased a Don Wimber with this parent. The flower is not a typical Don Wimber. Just wondering if anyone also purchased this plant from Bloomfield? Does anyone know if this is actually a cross made with Jersey or daleassandio? I know at the time some of the plants coming from the Eric Young Foundation were probally not labelled right as the confusion with besseae.
I have contacted Joe but never heard back from him. He probally does not really know also.
Thanks for any input.
Russell


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2013)

Do you have a picture of your plant? I am just curious to see how much it is different from the typical DW.


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 9, 2013)

Here is the one made with" Jersey Belle"



This one is with "Cow Hollow" which is the norm


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you Russel. I am pretty sure OrchidIsa has a DW with dalessandroi in the background because its shape is very unusual.


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 9, 2013)

this is what we also thought or Jersey as a cross I made with it sure does not look like the cross it is suppose to be


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2013)

Did you see pic of the cross Phrag dalessandroi x EY here:

http://www.ukorchidforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=4499


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 9, 2013)

thank you very much,I have been tying to find crosses to see what I actually have. this is the closest


----------

